

The Yahoo!/Microsoft chess match continues: Yahoo! enters trial partnership with Google - slapshot
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/09/yahoo-provokes-microsoft-with-google-adsense-for-search-trial/

======
okeumeni
I do not believe for a moment that Yahoo suffers from lack of talent or
technology know how in all areas as compare to Google. Going for AdSense send
the signal that they do believe there’s a problem with their ads system. Its
shows how desperate Yahoo is facing all their trouble, desperate to the point
of losing self confidence.

Yahoo problem is not technology, at least not the main problem, the problem is
lack of traffic, search traffic which generates revenue from ads, they seems
to be failing to recognize it in this move. They can try what ever they want;
actually I think it is a bad strategy, it supports in the mind of their
remaining audience that Google is better. If Google is better even in their
mind MS should reduce the offer.

------
jeroen
I'm pretty sure Yahoo! has it's own ad system. Does this mean that (Yahoo!
thinks) adsense is better?

~~~
angstrom
Yes, it was once Overture, but Yahoo hasn't been able to successfully monetize
it: <http://sem.smallbusiness.yahoo.com/searchenginemarketing/>

------
xlnt
what's with calling everything a chess match? as a chess player I can tell you
that chess matches are rather different.

~~~
angstrom
Makes no sense to me. Snubing MS for the sake of pissing on their offer just
so Yahoo can turn around and undermine their own service. Sounds more like
Microsoft is playing Bullshit and Yahoo is playing Go Fish...

